# Birth Control Efficiancy with IBS



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been taking Yasmin (a birthcontrol pill) for over a year now for irregularity and such but I was reading the packet and it says that if you have frequent D or throwing up, the pill could be less effective for you. Now, I haven't used the pill for sex yet but someday I'm going to and how can I be sure it's going to keep me safe? Is the pill less likely to work for us becuase of IBS??


----------



## Slinky (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, it's a good question... I had this discussion recently with a nurse at my family planning clinic and you really do have to be aware of the problem. From what she said, it's efficacy can be affected to a certain extent by an upset stomach, but how much so is down to various factors like how ill you've been, how long for and how soon after taking the pill itself. Times you think you may be at risk, try to use other methods as well e.g. condoms as back up. Obviously i'm not the best source of info on this topic so try to discuss it with a medical professional... it definitely sorted a few issues out for me anyway. I don't know if this is helpful to you or not, but I choose to take my tablets last thing before I go to bed as IBS rarely affects me overnight thank god. (That way it has a good 8 hours or so to be absorbed and take action). I wouldn't trust the pill if I took it first thing in the morning cos I swear i'm cursed with getting ill then, and i'm definitely not broody just yet! Hehe. Hope that helps! x


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

My IBS flared up like mad when I got on birth control pills. My doctor and I even thought that's what was causing my upset stomach. I was on Ortho-Tri-Cyclen, but switched to Alesse due to the stomach problems, and they continued, so I went back to Ortho Tri-Cyclen. I've been on them for....almost 3 years. It'll be three years in October. And I've been sexually active the entire time (with the exception of the first couple of months) and have never become pregnant. Though, I have very mild IBS, and I also take my pill right before I go to bed at night. Around 10 or 11. I don't know if that makes a difference or not.I, too, have always wondered about that though.... Because sometimes I'd have diarrhea everyday for a week.....But I never got pregnant. So, I've either been insanely lucky, or it never lost it's effectiveness.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I can completly relate to your concern. I was on the pill for a while and questioned this as well. I havent used it yet while sexually active, but I am planning on trying the patch possibly next. The hormones in the patch is absorbed in your skin instead of your stomach, so there wouldnt be any problem in the IBS area.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with IBS type of diarhhea you should be absorbing the pills just fine as that is a small intestine thing and IBSers tend to only have problems with stool going the the colon a bit fast which means not enough water was reabsorbed.If you have signs of small intestine problems 1) something other than IBS is going on your doctor needs to check out and 2) then I would worry about effectiveness.One way to deal with concerns is if like most IBSers when you go to sleep the colon goes to sleep and you don't have diarrhea through the night is to take the pill at bedtime. If you have any time where you can be sure you had like 4-6 hours between bowel movements you should be fine.Frequent diarrhea issuses are usually refer to the every 20-60 minutes you have a bowel movement for several hours on end. That type of diarrhea (like from a GI infection) could be a problem for absorption.Oh, what signs of small intestinal problems...inexplicable weight loss. You eat like sumo wrestler and look like gymnast sort of thing. Not I don't eat food because it sets off my IBS and got skinny. That is explicable. It is when the calories in and the weight do not add up. Also if you have anemia or other diagnosed issues with nutrient deficiencies even when you have an adequate diet (eating no fruits or vegetables for months and getting scurvy doesn't count either...we had a kid do that at college. Was away from Mom and vowed to never eat a fruit or veggie again in his life and found out why Mom made him eat them...took student health awhile to figure it out as no one gets scurvy these days).K.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh good, thanks guys, I think I'm on the right track then...I take my pills every night at 10 o'clock (I'm usually pretty precise about it, too, as I've heard that helps also.) I guess that makes sense, to give it time to be absorbed at night...I get sick sometimes at night but it's not really that frequently.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yep take them at the opposite end of the day you have your D and if not have the contraceptive injection... or try other emthods... i still take my pill in the morning and i have D daily upto 16time the other day and i have never been pregnant and have regular sex... maybe luck lol


----------

